# Jacket style vs. Back inflate BC



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Tossing this out there for some input on the pros/cons of each. My old Seaquest jacket BC gave it up last year. I have another old jacket style I used on a few dives but will be shopping for another BC for this season. Will be mainly used for spearfishing. I know I don't want something with a strap between my legs and think I would prefer to use a separate wt. belt, but not dead set on that. Will I have to buy a backplate to mount my tank on the back inflate style? One of the main criteria is that it will hold the tank securely and not allow the dang 1st stage to bump me in back of my head. Budget will be $500 or less.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

A simple backplate and wing configuration gives you a platform that is easily configured to what ever type of diving you want to do. You can easily change the wing to reflect the lift you need....you can add weight pockets if you want, or leave it un-cluttered and have a setup that you will almost forget you are wearing when underwater. The Crotch strap can be 86'd in some cased........seems strange if you have not used one...but you really don't know it's there, and with this system - you are not wrapped in a Jacket....so the crotch strap ensures that you don't slide out the bottom in an extreme circumstance......also works GREAT for attaching to a Scooter!
ANY back inflation BC will tend to keep you in a proper dive position..... on the surface it will be a little harder to maintain a heads up position.....You spend most of your time in the dive position anyway, and the Back inflate is much better for that.
Just a small warning.....This is a MINIMALIST system...and the ones I would suggest do not have pockets/zippers/gadgets...ect.....but You can add them....this is a CUSTOM type of system ...and when you are done with it it will suit YOU, and YOUR NEEDS....it will not be a mass produced item to fit anyone and no-one.
A wing will cost $250+ and the backplate/harness will run $175+ ..Both will probably be more if you want to add padding/pockets/quick disconnect buckles, ect. If you stay simple you will have a bulletproof rig that you will never wear out.
Talk to the guys a MBT Divers ....they are very familliar with this type of setup, and can help you put together something that is within your price range. If you have any more questions I would also be happy to answer them.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:

Looks like my budget might be a tad on the skinny side. While I'm socking away money I plan to keep checking here, and craigslist in hopes of finding what I want at a good deal. Will also visit Pensacola's finest dive shop. :thumbup:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure if this is still available but of it is it's a pretty good deal...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f53/hollis-backplate-32lb-wing-harness-sale-102237/


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My buddy may still have his Hollis ATS for sale. It's a weight integrated back inflate. It does have a crotch strap, but like firefish said, you don't even notice it's there.

I dive this exact bc when rec diving. The crotch strap was a concern for me too. I can tell ya, I love it. The whole rig is snug and stays right where it's supposed to. Very comfortable bc. I'm not sure why you want a seperate weight belt. I have been diving 23 years and never ran into an emergency weight dump situation. The weight integration has quick release (if you do find yourself in a situation).

If you're interested, I can get a price.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Salt, I'd definitely be interesting in checking it out. Could it be the same one CootCommander posted the link to? I need a large or maybe X-large. 

Thanks,


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Doug,

If you want to test drive a backplate/wing type setup, you can borrow mine any time you like... just let me know and I'll get it over to you.
Like others have said, you can ditch the crotch strap if you like. I've got a lot of dives on my Hollis rig that I bought a few years ago, and I can't think of any instance where the crotch strap was needed to keep me in the gear. 
In fact, just the shoulder straps and waist belt seem to hold much better than a jacket style BC because it's always the same tension on your body... it doesn't get tighter or looser as you add or remove air from the bladder like a jacket style.

The one that Coot linked to is a Very good deal. That rig probably retails for $600+.

Felix


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just looked at that link. That is a different set-up. That is a super deal. Like firefish said, it is the most customizable rig you can get.

The hollis ats is a little more pre set-up. The one he has for sale is a medium. I am 6'3" 200 lbs and I dive a medium.

If you are ballin' on a budget, and that link coot commander posted is still for sale, I would jump on that.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> Just looked at that link. That is a different set-up. That is a super deal. Like firefish said, it is the most customizable rig you can get.
> 
> The hollis ats is a little more pre set-up. The one he has for sale is a medium. I am 6'3" 200 lbs and I dive a medium.
> 
> If you are ballin' on a budget, and that link coot commander posted is still for sale, I would jump on that.


I have the same setup that I posted a link to and it's awesome. I almost bought that one just to have another rig. The wing alone is more than 250


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

And Bp/w setups use a nylon webbing as the harness so they're not size specific. They can be tailored to you liking.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great info, thanks guys. Might take you up on that offer Felix. It would be tough for me to shuck out $600 without knowing I'm going to be 100% happy with it. I can still use my old back up while saving up. Never expected to pay near that much for a new BC.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> My buddy may still have his Hollis ATS for sale. It's a weight integrated back inflate. It does have a crotch strap, but like firefish said, you don't even notice it's there.
> 
> I dive this exact bc when rec diving. The crotch strap was a concern for me too. I can tell ya, I love it. The whole rig is snug and stays right where it's supposed to. Very comfortable bc. I'm not sure why you want a seperate weight belt. I have been diving 23 years and never ran into an emergency weight dump situation. The weight integration has quick release (if you do find yourself in a situation).
> 
> If you're interested, I can get a price.


Let me know what the price is on that Hollis Back inflate. I am also in the market for a new BC.


----------

